# Pomeranian grooming help



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

My pom has been getting mats around her neck area where her collar is at and also behind her ears. The brush that i have is







. I've tried using the current brush I have but sometimes it doesn't work so I have to just cut her mats off. Is there a different brush I can use to get all the mats off instead of using scissors?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

That brush is fine but needs to be used in conjunction with a greyhound comb to get down to the skin. You should be parting the hair down to the skin and line brushing in layers first then going back through with the comb to catch any spots you've missed with the brush. I would suggest not leaving her collar on her all the time but just when you go out to help prevent this.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ditto what Diesel said...follow the brushing up with a metal greyhound style comb, combing all the way to the skin, and it is impossible to have any further matting. If you need to keep a collar on her, a rolled leather collar is the best to help minimize matting.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

yes, I sorta have to keep her collar on because she LOVES to run out the door. She has done this almost 10 times maybe even more. Luckily, we have been able to catch her. But she does have a microchip on. But ill try to find a rolled leather collar. Would the the FURminator work?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

No, a furminator would not work to do the job you're looking for. A furminator is a de-shedding tool, not sufficient for a pom's coat to keep it matt free. If you cannot leave her collar off in the house (and this is a real danger BTW) then at least use a rolled leather collar like Graco suggested.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I just asked my sister to get one from petco cuz hawaii doesn't have a petco and she is at washington. Thanks for helping diesel and graco.


----------

